# My HT Equipment



## DeanHT (Sep 3, 2010)

Here is my equipment list.

Projector – Panasonic PT-AE4000U.
Screen - Not Purchased yet - Stewart Screen 
Speakers – Polk in Wall/Ceiling - four LC265I with performance enclosures, two LCI-RTS-100 ceiling surrounds with performance enclosures and one LCI-RTS-C with performance enclosure for the center speaker.
Receiver - Onkyo TX-SR876
Subwoofer - SVS PC12-NSD DSP 
Blu Ray Player - An Oppo would be awesome. Keeping fingers crossed..
Monster Home Theater Reference HTS 5100 MKII PowerCenter - Got it Cheap!!!
Remote - Not Purchased yet. 
PS3
Wii

The plan is to have the project finished by March 2011. I will post pictures once completed.:bigsmile:


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

DeanHT said:


> The plan is to have the project finished by February 2011. I will post pictures once completed.:bigsmile:


How about some pictures now, while its in progress / a mess - full disclosure! The construction area is way too quiet, I feel alone there.


----------



## DeanHT (Sep 3, 2010)

I guess I should have given you guys more details. When I put that I am just getting started with the build, I literally meant the house. We just bought the lot and have gotten the final approval from the builder and the construction of the house will commence on September 20, 2010. Currently, I have alot of boxes with some shiny new stuff in them just waiting for the process to begin.  

I will be sure to take plenty of pictures and post them during the entire Theater build. In the meantime, I will be picking everyone brains for ideas.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Pick away! Now go visit my HT build thread and tell me what I've screwed up so far... :coocoo:


----------



## DeanHT (Sep 3, 2010)

That looks very nice. Did you come up with the design yourself or did you have a company do it.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

DeanHT said:


> That looks very nice. Did you come up with the design yourself or did you have a company do it.


Thanks! I came up with the design after perusing a lot of other people's HTs. 90% plagiarism and 10% me I guess. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

